# 90 gallon Euro Style Tank



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Here are some quick shots of my new tank and stand. I just picked it up this weekend and I am still rolling ideas around in my head for what I would like to do with it.


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm loving the black background... and the tank fits in the stand perfectly! Are you going to paint the stand black as well or leave it so it matches the kitchen furniture? haha


----------



## ckreef (Aug 29, 2008)

Looks Great! Did you have this tank built? If so where is it from?


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Very cool Daniel. Can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet tank!! is it glass or acrylic?


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

The tank is acrylic, and it was built by the owner of Reef Tech in Medford OR. He did a really nice job on it IMO. The only thing that got away from me was that it was supposed to be completely black except for the top and bottom panels. I didn't bring it up at the time I picked it up because I had already rented a U-Haul and driven an hour to pick it up. I figured it was easier to fix that issue with paint of window tint after the fact. I'll keep a running photo diary of my progress on the tank in this thread. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

are you gonna place glass doors on it? or acrylic?


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

glass sliding doors is the plan. Last on the list of things to do though.


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is the start of an update. Most nerve wracking recreational activity to date, drilling a multi hundred dollar tank... Great success!









Second most important step in any tank construction, checking your silicon to see if it cures. I have only put together 6 tanks in my life, but I have had multiple tubes of silicon that were non curing. Don't skip this step folks!









Attaching the background to the tank, using the most expensive weights I could find. TEXT BOOKS...









Plumbing the tank inlet and outlet with the reservoir 10 gallon tank below.










Trying to get by using a Minijet 600 that I had laying around to run my drip wall, it becomes apparent that the rise is too much for the pump because its really loud. So I need to find a pump that can cover a 60 inch rise and has a good Gallon/minute output. I am open to recommendations...









Here is the tank with the hydoton bottom layer in place with the pond manzanita roots in place. Starting to apply the sphagnum and shag moss slurry of my own making. Blinders work really well to pulverize mosses in to slurries.


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is the start of the "moss painting" step. I created a moss slurry using sphagnum and green shag moss in even parts. I don't know if this will produce the same great backgrounds of the commercial moss mixes but I wanted to give it a shot. That and I have not heard back from Dartfrog Depot regarding their next shipment arrival.








What your kitchen might look like when you undertake this project:









Finished with the moss painting and now laying down the coco fiber substrate. I realized at this point that my drain outlet was placed too high and I will run into issue with wet substrate. I will either manage my planting choices with this in mind or raise my drainage layer higher.










Now time for your input everyone ghostwood formation A









Or ghostwood formation B:


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I really like A


----------



## Rick (Apr 10, 2009)

I would have to agree, A is my favorite.


----------



## PaulH1968 (Aug 14, 2009)

I would go for A too, looks really good.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Go for A! But both look really good.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I say ....EH.....


----------



## dkk08 (Aug 24, 2009)

may I know what material you're using for the background? Sponge?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I vote A. It has a dramatic feel to it.. lol.. I can't explain


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Go with A it looks very "windswept"


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

dkk08 said:


> may I know what material you're using for the background? Sponge?


The background material is square Matala pond filter media. Its used in filter boxes for large pond applications. I think it is going to work really well, but only time will tell.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

frogparty said:


> Go with A it looks very "windswept"


Aha! There we go.... that's what I meant.


----------



## Schank (Aug 23, 2009)

eos said:


> I vote A. It has a dramatic feel to it.. lol.. I can't explain


what was it you used to black out the glass? paint?


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Schank said:


> what was it you used to black out the glass? paint?


The sides and back of the tank are black acrylic, the whole tank was supposed to be made out black but cost was going to be a huge factor due to the multiple thicknesses that are used on the tank.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Am I the only one feeling B?


----------



## rusticitas (Mar 25, 2007)

*Formation A with a twist*

Try "Formation A" but with a twist, if it fits. The flow is very condensed and tight with "A" but try taking the leftmost wood piece and turn it such that the ends face up slightly, such that the "flow" is not exactly in line with the rest of the wood but directs upward a bit. The visual flow should look like there's a little bit of "turbulence" and since it's not dead center (good thing!) should give a nice feel to the "flow" of the wood.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I like A as well


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Am I the only one feeling B?


Nope, I like B as well!


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I like B, but I would flip the far right one so it goes up to the top right corner.
Jeremy


----------



## Schank (Aug 23, 2009)

if fish were going in there id say A but if its for PDFs or if its just gonna be a viv for show i like B


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

im loving A it seems to have some odd energy, looks like rolling waves like its moving. if you do you use it be sure to keep alot of it on show it really loooks amazing


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

The past week or so has been spent fine tuning the Lexan top, the pump powering the drip wall and hanging the light. I positioned the ghost wood and back filled the rest of the coco bedding substrate. Plants will get here this week I think. I am very pleased with how the tank has come together. Here are some photos with the light on with out the doors. The doors are finished and turned out really well. Bi panal sliding doors with ground hand pulls.


----------



## VivariumWorks (Feb 27, 2008)

The filter pads your using, how much did all of that run? Assuming you bought at retail...


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

VivariumWorks said:


> The filter pads your using, how much did all of that run? Assuming you bought at retail...


I listed the name of the material in the post. Feel free to google the product and price shop. I don't want to get into dollar figures here...


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Here are some shots of the tank planted. Now all it needs is time to grow in.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

wow those are some sweet looking broms!!!


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

Amazing, sweet viv!!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

Fantastic!

Those Broms are out of this world.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

That looks great... can't wait to see it filled in!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Ok, this tank is effing sick already. The ghostwood is incredible, where did you get it? The broms offer dramatic contrast with the wood that really works. The red and cream colors are out of this world. Glad you chose A. Can't wait to see this filled in. Do you have inhabitants in mind?


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

The wood structures and brom placement are perfect!

That said I would recommend you do something to draw away from the angles of the background and floor. Maybe angling your substrate some more could help. 

Are you planning to do leaf litter?

awesome viv!


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys. The ghostwood comes from vivarium concepts who is a sponsor here on the board. I agree with angles of the background are harsh, the hope is that once the moss takes hold and fluffs up it will break up the hard 90 angles that are all over the tank. That and all the cuttings are quickly taking hold and will serve to break the angularity.


And I have a group of six Tarapoto ims coming in this week, hopefully they will like the tank.


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

I had a free moment to take the doors off the tank and shoot a few photos before I introduce frogs into the tank this week. I also put down a heavy layer of leaf litter, which I think adds nicely to the tank.

















































springtails playing in the pond
















cutting growth on the dripwall


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

My my... looks great! Leaf litter makes it pop!


----------



## maxdendros (May 29, 2009)

Its looking great I especially love those bromeliads!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

its looking great, love those Broms!!


----------



## Energy (Jul 17, 2009)

When that back wall grows in it will really look nice. The contrast in the colors of those broms with the back a solid green will add a nice touch.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

^^^I agree. I think this viv will be stunning when it grows in.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice landscaping!

For the leaf litter I'd definately add something more tropical looking to compliment the broms. Something like small leaved Magnolia or Indian Almond. The oak leaves at the moment give it a more 'temperate woodland in autumn feel'.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

What did you use to secure the cuttings to the back wall? Looking great. I agree that the leaf litter needs some tropical looking leaves. Personally the next time I make a build I'm going to mix and match different species so it looks like a rainforest floor. Other than that I still think it looks outstanding. I got ghostwood from Cindy as well and am very happy with the pieces I bought.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

This is what the floor of one of my viv's looks like.










In my opinion the floor can make or break the look of a viv and it's well worth putting in the effort to get it right.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

I can see what you guys are saying about the leaf litter looking "non tropical" and I have previously used both magnolia and almond leaves in my tanks. That being said, I now have a massive oak tree right outside my door and to me it makes much more economical and ecological sense to use what I have access to. I just have a real hard time justifying creating that much waste packing materials, fuel emissions, etc for just leaves. When I have the need to order more than just leaves I'll look into getting some more "tropical" leaf litter.


The cuttings are attached to the background using "rose wire" which is plastic coated wire. I bend it into "U" shapes and push into the background with the cutting in the middle, with some cuttings I place a piece of sphagnum moss between the cutting and the background to keep it moist.



New issue, this is my first tank with a water reservoir below the actual tank. I previously just ran recirculating pumps that were enclosed in the tank and keep asking myself if I need to place a heater in the water reservoir to keep the water temp within a reasonable range. I worry that the water below the tank will be come too chilled and could "shock" a frog that pops into the pond. Thoughts?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

dopederson said:


> I can see what you guys are saying about the leaf litter looking "non tropical" and I have previously used both magnolia and almond leaves in my tanks. That being said, I now have a massive oak tree right outside my door and to me it makes much more economical and ecological sense to use what I have access to. I just have a real hard time justifying creating that much waste packing materials, fuel emissions, etc for just leaves. When I have the need to order more than just leaves I'll look into getting some more "tropical" leaf litter.


I hear ya

Big kudos mate...

Richie


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

any updates on the tank?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

fleshfrombone said:


> any updates on the tank?


I second that, bet it looks cracking by now, 

Cheers

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Ima keep bumping this till I get me some updates haha.

Richie


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

I hear you guys. Once I get some free time I'll clean the glass and snap some shots.


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

I can't wait. That really is a beautiful vivarium. I love the Euro Style.


----------



## 013 (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice tank. You only have ventilation in the top of the tank? What is an alternative name for ghost-wood. I really like the material, but don't know what it's called in the Netherlands...


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is an update on the growth of the tank. The moss background is making slow progress in terms of growth. There is a heavy load of moss gnats in the tank and I think their larva are eating the new moss growth and as a result there is little grow in happening. On the other hand, the cuttings I started on the background are taking off and sending out new branching shoots. My broms have held alot of color on their tops, the lover leaves not as well. There are several new pups coming off of the two largest broms as well.
Regarding the frogs in the tank: I have or had a group of 6 tarapoto imitators which have been in the tank for about three months. The problem is that I only see four at anyone time and they are very shy. I am pretty surprised by this because everything I had heard about ims was that they were a bold thumbnail. My Iquitos vent group was much bolder and less skittish. Ideas to help retrain the group to spend time out in the open would be appreciated.
Here are the photos I took today:


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

dopederson said:


> Attaching the background to the tank, using the most expensive weights I could find. TEXT BOOKS...


Is that Micriobiology Made Ridiculousy Simple I see there?


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

jejton said:


> Is that Micriobiology Made Ridiculousy Simple I see there?


You have a very good eye. Those are infact my old medical text books...expensive tank supplies to say the least.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great planting job!!! love that red brom!!


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is a photo update on the tank. I added some new cuttings that I bought from the late Spring Valley Tropicals. I am very sad to see them close. I have also added two new types of leaf litter to the tank. All and all I am very pleased with how the tank is turning out. The imitators are slowly becoming more social some nights I have to tell them to keep the chirping down. Enjoy


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Here is a photo update on the tank. I added some new cuttings that I bought from the late Spring Valley Tropicals. I am very sad to see them close. I have also added two new types of leaf litter to the tank. All and all I am very pleased with how the tank is turning out. The imitators are slowly becoming more social some nights I have to tell them to keep the chirping down. Enjoy


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful Tank!


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

The plant growth sure has come a long way. Looks great.

A beautiful display


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

the tank has filled in very nice!!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

DROOL! Im really loving this viv! I loved the ghostwoo placement in he beginning,and it has just gotten nicer! I love all the peperomia prostrata, the broms have great color, excellent shingler action up the back wall, and excellent placement of other plants of intrigue. I think this one can only look better with age.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I demand that you keep us updated regulary with pics as it grows in. That is absolutely stunning!


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

this turned REALLY awesome! I love how it is mostly just a few large broms and lots of peperomia and gesneriads, it resembles higher levels of the canopy where there are less large leafed philos and aroids. What kind if lighting are you using? it looks quite powerful.


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Thank you all for your positive feed back. My lighting is a 3x54watt T5HO fixture. I have two 6500k and one I believe 5400k bulb running in it. It does well to light the tank, and the rest of the living room for that matter. I have previously considered having a hood built for the tank, but I think heat trapping could become an issue. I have also been considering an up grade to a 4x54w Tek light because they look so damn cool.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I actually bought the 4x54 watt Tek fixture. I am going to use it on my 90 gallon that I am currently building. I turned it on the other day, and WOW it is a lot of light  I have done some reading about the amount of light the Tek pushes compared to other systems, and it was one of the best. It is totally quiet and very light. If you decide on getting it I found a guy on ebay that was very cheap, considering it is a Tek light. It even came with 8 bulbs, so I have an extra set for when I need to change out my bulbs. Needless to say, I am now a Tek fan.

I really like the colors you chose for your build. I can't wait to see it when the tank has had time to grow in


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

I spent the last month in Portland away from home and the tank. It was really fun to come back and see the growth which had taken place while I was gone. I believe that these are the first photos since I set up my Tek Light 4 x 54w feature. I am running two Giesemann Powerchrome Midday bulbs and two AquaticLife Roseate bulbs. The future allows me to run either two or four bulbs at a time, so one bulb of each color runs for ~12 hours and the other two bulbs cycle on and off throughout the day to keep heat down. I have really noted an an improvement in the appearance of the reds and pinks in my tank as well as increased vegetative growth. 

Now comes the hard part... I am moving to a new house down the street and have no idea what to do with the tank. I have thought about trying to get a roller dolly under it and use ramps to go up and down the two steps I will have to traverse, but I am really lots for ideas. Help would be greatly appreciated. 

Full tank pulled back to show off the Tek light:









Side shot from the kitchen sink:









Left side of tank really washed out, I need to tank a photography class:









Top right side:









Floor on the right side:









Photos showing fern and moss growth that has come from my moss impregnated filter media background. This has only taken ~8 months:

































Air Plants! Picked these up in Portland they add some nice variation to the tank I think:

































Plant shots: Has anyone gotten this kind of growth out of a pepeomias?








I think it is interesting that depending on where you place a plant ie amount of light water it can produce completely different foliage. These shots are the same plant in different places in the tank:








This photo is blurry but you can see the color difference from the photo above it








Here is my Jewel Orchid trying to adapt to the changing light levels in the tank, the bromeliad above it soaks in most of the light:








And finally my favorites, the bromeliads:


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

Beautiful! This has grown in very nicely, good work.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Absolutely stunning mate.

Some amazing growth there.

Speechless....

I was waiting for an update on this one, and missed the first updates (how I do not know)

So this update is all the more stunning to me.

Congrats on the tank.

I hope you've thanked the person who took care of the frogs feedings while you were away  seems they done a good job.

Richie


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

It looks fantastic! Nice growth


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

it looks great, put some frogs it there already.


----------



## vivbulider (Jan 23, 2010)

Where did you get the air plants


----------



## silentRI (Nov 9, 2009)

i love the way your viv is coming along. i have been wanting to ask, what type of moss are you growing on the background


----------



## mokeys0 (Nov 27, 2007)

how did the move go? waiting to see some updates!


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

To move the tank I made a "giant skateboard" with two furniture dollies with a plywood deck. My friend and I lifted the tank with “forearm forklift straps” and carried it to the street and rolled it the quarter mile to the new house. It all worked out really well, mostly because I am pretty strong and my friend is an absolute beast. I won’t ever do it again though because the risk of the tank falling or someone getting injured was not worth the trade off of keep the tank planted. We estimated that the drained tank and stand weighed in excess of 500lbs, so moving it was a serious ordeal. 
Well we have been in the new place for two months now. The tank and frogs are no worse off from the move. The original group of 6 of tarapoto imitators is now 5 from my best estimate. I have at least three tadpoles in bromeliad leaf cups, one of which has grown front and back legs and is about ready to morph. All my eggs/tads are being parentally raised which is really fun to watch. My girlfriend and I enjoy the frogs calling almost constantly, they provide great background noise. During these summer months I run my Tek light with only two bulbs to keep the temps down, as a result the bromeliad colors are not as impressive during the winter. I am in the process of planning and buying a Mist King system so that the tank will be entirely self-watering, so that the bromeliad leaf cups stay full and tads don't dry out. Currently the background is watered 6 times a day by the drip wall about 3 times weekly.
Thanks for reading if you made it this far, here are the photos I took today.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

Pics are not working for me.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

Great pics, great plants!


----------



## mokeys0 (Nov 27, 2007)

glad to hear the move went well and the tank looks awesome. thanks for the update.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

so what are you gonna put in there finally?


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

I am in the process of rebuilding my tank after a recent move. I have changed the set up from the previous version; getting rid of the drip wall, pond and hydroton drainage layer. I have harvested some local manzanita wood and I am playing around with the placement and wether or not to use both pieces. I will continue to post photos as i make more progress.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Try flipping the stump the other way, like you have in the first picture.


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

I would turn the Stump upside down to make it look more like a tree and put moss on it. plant some air plant and small broms... and have the branch the same way or branch out from stump to look like a root system...


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Something like this..


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Other options:









I tried to lay the branched piece down along side the stump, like you had suggested to look like roots, but the pieces won't fit in the tank without cutting them down at this point. I have some terrestrial plants coming in sometime next week and I also ordered what look to be really nice brooms too. I'll keep you updated.


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

Can you flip the branch with the thicker part behind the stump and the branches going to the right of the tank. you would have branch coming out of the ground for more surface area to plant.

Joe



dopederson said:


> Other options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

No there isn't enough clearance in the tank to have the stump and branch lay that way. I have cut the branch down to fit in that corner specifically and because of this it won't lay inside the tank any other way.


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

I would prefer this layout, it should look much nicer after plants are grown in. keep us update.



dopederson said:


> Other options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

I put the substrate, wood and leaf litter in yesterday. I am waiting on my plant orders to get the tank completed. Enjoy!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Do you remember the name of the place that built this setup for you? I am over in washington and if they are still in the business of building these I would love to contact them.


----------



## DendroJoe (Dec 11, 2009)

I like it already. Please update after plants are in the tank..


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Nismo95 said:


> Do you remember the name of the place that built this setup for you? I am over in washington and if they are still in the business of building these I would love to contact them.


The shop is in Medford, OR and the name of it is Reef Tech. They are still in business and have an ok website you can find on google.


----------



## kingfisherfleshy (Mar 17, 2012)

Your first tank turned out STUNNING.

Cant wait to see this one grown in, love what you did with plants.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

That viv was absolutely stunning the way you had it set up. Was hoping to see it grown in further. Just curius, why did you decide to start over? Saw alot of vining/climbing plants I've nto seen before. Was hoping to find out what they were. I'll follow along on the new build though.


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

pdfCrazy said:


> That viv was absolutely stunning the way you had it set up. Was hoping to see it grown in further. Just curius, why did you decide to start over? Saw alot of vining/climbing plants I've nto seen before. Was hoping to find out what they were. I'll follow along on the new build though.



Thank you for the compliment. I had to take the take down due to a move. The way the tank was set up made it very heavy and difficult and dangerous to move. So I broke it down. I caught the all the frogs I could find pretty sure I missed some. I made an attempt to save cuttings of all the plants but they dropped all their leaves with in a week. Now I am in the process of rebuilding it in a lighter version which hopefully will be easier to move in the future.


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

excited to see what u come up with this time around the last one was epic!
subscribing


----------



## Quickness (Jul 19, 2012)

The setup looks great! I am new to the board as well as dat frogs. So when I seen the title of your post it grabbed me. I am also a saltwater guy so a 90g Euro Brace tank kind of sticks out. 

Think you have done a really great job with this and the photos are great! I know you have spent a pretty penny just for the tank alone! I will be following this thread.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow great looking setup!


----------



## dopederson (Mar 26, 2006)

Posting some updated photos of the tank.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Holy Crap! talk about an update. The tank looks beautiful. I particularly like how it has a really, really grown in part on the right, where the frogs can have a nice shaded, grown in region, and then a more open area on the left where they can come out. Very nice.


----------

